# Ham Radio



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

As suggested I am moving this to its own topic.
Is any one interested in meeting up on ECHOLINK for some Outbacker talk? If so please indicate your preference for time. 
73deW6ABE


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

egenest said:


> As suggested I am moving this to its own topic.
> Is any one interested in meeting up on ECHOLINK for some Outbacker talk? If so please indicate your preference for time.
> 73deW6ABE


Sounds like a good idea. So are you volunteering as net controller?







Just about any evening would be good for me. If we take into consideration east and west coast it should probably be later in the evening like 9:00PM EST.


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

I am not looking to be net controller, but am willing to start it off. 6PM West coast time is fine for me. Tonight at 6 I will be on ECHOLONK. Look for W6ABE under the 6 area and connect up. That goes for any other HAMS as well.
Ed
W6ABE


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm game. I'll see if I can find my Mic for the computer.


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill,
If you can't find the mic, you could use the keyboard. You would at least be able to hear.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

egenest said:


> I am not looking to be net controller, but am willing to start it off. 6PM West coast time is fine for me. Tonight at 6 I will be on ECHOLONK. Look for W6ABE under the 6 area and connect up. That goes for any other HAMS as well.
> Ed
> W6ABE


Count me in I will try to be there too, just got to find that mic


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Ed (W6ABE) and I had a QSO via Echolink and had a good time. Ed had suggested that we try to arrange an "EchoLink Net" so here's the schedule. Thursdays 9pm east 6 pm west. Echolink node W6ABE for now (can hold up to 5 members), and if need be, I'll set up an Echolink reflector to handle more traffic. Ed and I look forward to getting together with any who would like to join.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Ed (W6ABE) and I had a QSO via Echolink and had a good time. Ed had suggested that we try to arrange an "EchoLink Net" so here's the schedule. Thursdays 9pm east 6 pm west. Echolink node W6ABE for now (can hold up to 5 members), and if need be, I'll set up an Echolink reflector to handle more traffic. Ed and I look forward to getting together with any who would like to join.


Well, since it looks like things are going to fly, I'll start rooting around for my headset!
N2THO


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I tried to get on last night and the last time I used Echolink it worked ok but I could not get it to work. Would work on the main PC but not my laptop. I stayed up to 2am last night trying to figure it out. Most of my problems are in the wireless router, I know that only one computer can use the UDP ports at a time and I tried to use port forwarding and this seemed to work at times but everytime I turn on the computer I get a different IP address so it wont work again. It also seem to have something to do with the DNS address.

Anyway I'm headinf to the store to get a headset/mic because I tried my old Radio Shack microphone and it sounded real bad.

So any experts out there know how to handle UDP ports on a Linksys WRT54g router???


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Well I tried to get on last night and the last time I used Echolink it worked ok but I could not get it to work. Would work on the main PC but not my laptop. I stayed up to 2am last night trying to figure it out. Most of my problems are in the wireless router, I know that only one computer can use the UDP ports at a time and I tried to use port forwarding and this seemed to work at times but everytime I turn on the computer I get a different IP address so it wont work again. It also seem to have something to do with the DNS address.
> 
> Anyway I'm headinf to the store to get a headset/mic because I tried my old Radio Shack microphone and it sounded real bad.
> 
> So any experts out there know how to handle UDP ports on a Linksys WRT54g router???


Hey Bill,

Your computers should not be pulling new IP's every time you restart. Change the dhcp range down to the number of computers that you have. I don't have a 54g in front of me but I do have one at work. I'll let you know what you have to do on monday.


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Well I tried to get on last night and the last time I used Echolink it worked ok but I could not get it to work. Would work on the main PC but not my laptop. I stayed up to 2am last night trying to figure it out. Most of my problems are in the wireless router, I know that only one computer can use the UDP ports at a time and I tried to use port forwarding and this seemed to work at times but everytime I turn on the computer I get a different IP address so it wont work again. It also seem to have something to do with the DNS address.
> 
> Anyway I'm headinf to the store to get a headset/mic because I tried my old Radio Shack microphone and it sounded real bad.
> 
> So any experts out there know how to handle UDP ports on a Linksys WRT54g router???


Hi Bill,
Go to this site and follow their instructions for your specific router. I had problems some time ago and this site took care of it.
Let me know if that helps.http://www.portforward.com/routers.htm
Ed


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Well I tried to get on last night and the last time I used Echolink it worked ok but I could not get it to work. Would work on the main PC but not my laptop. I stayed up to 2am last night trying to figure it out. Most of my problems are in the wireless router, I know that only one computer can use the UDP ports at a time and I tried to use port forwarding and this seemed to work at times but everytime I turn on the computer I get a different IP address so it wont work again. It also seem to have something to do with the DNS address.
> 
> Anyway I'm headinf to the store to get a headset/mic because I tried my old Radio Shack microphone and it sounded real bad.
> 
> So any experts out there know how to handle UDP ports on a Linksys WRT54g router???


Hey Bill,

Your computers should not be pulling new IP's every time you restart. Change the dhcp range down to the number of computers that you have. I don't have a 54g in front of me but I do have one at work. I'll let you know what you have to do on monday.
[/quote]

Well I do haave set for about the number that will be on here at any given time I think 6 but what ever computer logs on first will get the first IP xxx.xxx.xxx.100 and then next one will get xxx.xxx.xxx.101 and so on. If I turn my Laptop off and my son logs on he might get my old IP and I will be asgined another one. 
But I changed the starting address at 101 and I added 100 as a static DNS address and then put it in my laptop as DNS ending in 100 then did port forwarding to 100 and so far it is working. But who knows what will happen when I shut it all down.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

egenest said:


> Well I tried to get on last night and the last time I used Echolink it worked ok but I could not get it to work. Would work on the main PC but not my laptop. I stayed up to 2am last night trying to figure it out. Most of my problems are in the wireless router, I know that only one computer can use the UDP ports at a time and I tried to use port forwarding and this seemed to work at times but everytime I turn on the computer I get a different IP address so it wont work again. It also seem to have something to do with the DNS address.
> 
> Anyway I'm headinf to the store to get a headset/mic because I tried my old Radio Shack microphone and it sounded real bad.
> 
> So any experts out there know how to handle UDP ports on a Linksys WRT54g router???


Hi Bill,
Go to this site and follow their instructions for your specific router. I had problems some time ago and this site took care of it.
Let me know if that helps.http://www.portforward.com/routers.htm
Ed
[/quote]

Ed I did use this site many times and helped me a lot got me going on one or the other computer some times the laptop and other times the desk computer. but think I got it figured out. I used Echolink several months ago didn't have any problems at all this time it has been a pain in the rear. If I connect through a proxy I then have no problems at all then so if worst comes to worst that is how I will do it.

My microphone sounded kinda bad so I bought a new headset/microphone today and it sounds just as bad and the gain is low on both mic's. Must be a cheap sound card in this Dell laptop. I had a couple of those bluetooth headsets that came with my cell phones and my Laptop has bluetooth so I turned it on and connected it to my computer using the code and it came to life. To my surprise the headset worked with Echolink and now I have much better gain and no wires how cool.







Now I just got to connect to someone and see how it works


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Well I tried to get on last night and the last time I used Echolink it worked ok but I could not get it to work. Would work on the main PC but not my laptop. I stayed up to 2am last night trying to figure it out. Most of my problems are in the wireless router, I know that only one computer can use the UDP ports at a time and I tried to use port forwarding and this seemed to work at times but everytime I turn on the computer I get a different IP address so it wont work again. It also seem to have something to do with the DNS address.
> 
> Anyway I'm headinf to the store to get a headset/mic because I tried my old Radio Shack microphone and it sounded real bad.
> 
> So any experts out there know how to handle UDP ports on a Linksys WRT54g router???


Hey Bill,

Your computers should not be pulling new IP's every time you restart. Change the dhcp range down to the number of computers that you have. I don't have a 54g in front of me but I do have one at work. I'll let you know what you have to do on monday.
[/quote]

Well I do haave set for about the number that will be on here at any given time I think 6 but what ever computer logs on first will get the first IP xxx.xxx.xxx.100 and then next one will get xxx.xxx.xxx.101 and so on. If I turn my Laptop off and my son logs on he might get my old IP and I will be asgined another one. 
But I changed the starting address at 101 and I added 100 as a static DNS address and then put it in my laptop as DNS ending in 100 then did port forwarding to 100 and so far it is working. But who knows what will happen when I shut it all down.








[/quote]

Bill, It doesn't work that way. The computer is issued an "IP ADDRESS LEASE". This means the computer (mac address) is given an IP address for a specific amount of time (usually a week or so) After the lease expires, the IP address server (DHCP) usually just renews the existing lease. My desktop ip has had the same ip for over a year and that's how is where I have my firewall forwarding the Echolink ports to.

-B


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Well I tried to get on last night and the last time I used Echolink it worked ok but I could not get it to work. Would work on the main PC but not my laptop. I stayed up to 2am last night trying to figure it out. Most of my problems are in the wireless router, I know that only one computer can use the UDP ports at a time and I tried to use port forwarding and this seemed to work at times but everytime I turn on the computer I get a different IP address so it wont work again. It also seem to have something to do with the DNS address.
> 
> Anyway I'm headinf to the store to get a headset/mic because I tried my old Radio Shack microphone and it sounded real bad.
> 
> So any experts out there know how to handle UDP ports on a Linksys WRT54g router???


Hey Bill,

Your computers should not be pulling new IP's every time you restart. Change the dhcp range down to the number of computers that you have. I don't have a 54g in front of me but I do have one at work. I'll let you know what you have to do on monday.
[/quote]

Well I do haave set for about the number that will be on here at any given time I think 6 but what ever computer logs on first will get the first IP xxx.xxx.xxx.100 and then next one will get xxx.xxx.xxx.101 and so on. If I turn my Laptop off and my son logs on he might get my old IP and I will be asgined another one. 
But I changed the starting address at 101 and I added 100 as a static DNS address and then put it in my laptop as DNS ending in 100 then did port forwarding to 100 and so far it is working. But who knows what will happen when I shut it all down.








[/quote]

Bill, It doesn't work that way. The computer is issued an "IP ADDRESS LEASE". This means the computer (mac address) is given an IP address for a specific amount of time (usually a week or so) After the lease expires, the IP address server (DHCP) usually just renews the existing lease. My desktop ip has had the same ip for over a year and that's how is where I have my firewall forwarding the Echolink ports to.

-B
[/quote]

Interesting I will hae to check it but I did a lot of logging on and off plus flashed the router with the latest firmware. I would check the IP address with ipconfig at a cmd screen. So maybe I was just cousing my own headache. Right now the computer IP last 3 is 103 and port forwarding is set for 100 and it is working so who knows








Bill
N7OQ


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

You guys are talking Greek to me and I am French.


----------

